# هوية مخترع الطائرة



## dash 8 (2 يونيو 2006)

استمرار الخلافات بشأن هوية مخترع الطائرة بعد مائة عام من أول رحلة جوية للاخوين رايت. 
باريس – من سيجفريد مورتكوفيتز
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بعد قرن من انطلاق أول رحلة جوية مازالت هوية مخترع الطائرة الحديثة غامضة عند كثير من الناس. 
وفيما سيحتفل الكثيرون في الغرب قريبا بالذكرى المئوية لاول رحلة جوية لالة أثقل من الهواء قام بها الامريكيان أورفيل رايت وشقيقه ويلبور في 17 كانون الاول/ديسمبر عام 1903 يزعم عدد من الدول الاخرى أنها موطن المؤسس الحقيقي للطيران الحديث. 

وعلى سبيل المثال يرى كثير من النيوزيلانديين أن فلاحا كان يعيش في عزلة ويدعى ريتشارد بيرس هو أول من طار حينما أقلع في نحو 31 آذار/مارس عام 1903 وهو في سن الخامسة والعشرين لمسافة نحو 140 مترا بطائرة محلية الصنع تشبه طائرة حديثة خفيفة. 

لكن لم يرد ذكر لذلك على ألسنة شهود عيان كما لم تلتقط صور للحدث. أما بيرس نفسه فذكر أن تاريخ رحلته كان بعد ذلك التاريخ بعام أي بعد فترة من مغامرة الاخوين رايت في كيتي هوك بولاية نورث كارولينا.

ويقول الروس إن أبا الطيران هو ضابط بحري اسمه ألكسندر موزايسكي الذي بنى أول آلة طيران تحمل إنسانا في عام 1883 والواضح أنه قام بتجربتها. 

ولا يوجد سجل رسمي عن هذه التجربة ولكن توجد شواهد على أن طائرته التي كانت تعمل بالبخار طارت لفترة وجيزة قبل أن تتحطم. 

وقد يعتبر الالماني أوتو ليلينثال أبا للطائرة الشراعية. وقد قام في الفترة من عام 1891 حتى وفاته عام 1896 بقرابة ألفي رحلة مأهولة ناجحة بالطائرة الشراعية وألف كتاب "رحلة الطائر وأساس الطيران" الذي كان أشبه بالانجيل للاخوين رايت. 

وبحلول عام 1896 كان ليلينثال قد بنى طائرة شراعية تعمل بمحرك صغير يعمل بغاز الكاربون المضغوط. ولكنه لقي مصرعه في 9 آب/أغسطس من ذلك عام في حادث تحطم طائرة شراعية. 

ومن بين الادعياء يثير واحد من رواد الطيران دعوى جادة بأنه الاب الحقيقي للطيران وهو مهندس كهربائي ومخترع فرنسي يدعى كلمنت آدير. 

في عام 1890 بنى آدير طائرة أحادية السطح بجناحين كجناحي خفاش وتعمل بالبخار أسماها إيول. وقال شهود عيان إنه في التاسع من تشرين الاول/أكتوبر من ذلك العام أي قبل 13 عاما من تجربة كيتي هوك طار بها مسافة 50 مترا في مزرعة صديق له في أمانفيلرز قرب ميتز. 

ومع ذلك لم يكن النموذج الاولي مناسبا لرحلة محكومة وصالحة للاستمرار وتحطمت من ثم في نهاية التجربة. وإذا لم تكن هذه أول رحلة جوية فإنها تمثل بالتأكيد أول إقلاع باستخدام محرك في التاريخ وهو ما أقنع الجيش الفرنسي بتمويل تجارب آدير. 

وبعد سبع سنوات وفي 14 تشرين الاول/أكتوبر عام 1897 قام آدير بتجربة ثالثة لآلة طيران أثقل من الهواء أسماها أفيون. وجرت التجربة في قاعدة عسكرية في ساتوري وحضرها عدد من الضباط حرصوا على معرفة نتائجها. 

كانت الطائرة تشبه خفاشا ضخما وذات جناحين يمكن رفعهما لاغراض التخزين وكان مدى الجناحين يتجاوز 15 مترا وكانت تعمل بمحركين بخاريين بقوة 20 حصانا يشغلان مروحتين ذواتي أربع ريشات ضخمة. 

وفيما يلي وصف آدير للحدث كما هو في كتاب نشر في باريس عام 1910: 


"بعض دورات للمروحتين.. بدأنا بمعدل سرعة قوي وسجل عداد الضغط نحو سبع جويات (وحدات ضغط) وعلى الفور توقفت ذبذبات العجلتين الخلفيتين..وبعد قليل كنا نشعر بذبذبات للعجلتين الاماميتين على فترات."

وبعد لحظات وبعد أن زاد آدير الضغط لاعلى إلى تسع جويات (وحدات ضغط) "وجدت أفيون نفسها تنطلق بحرية مدعومة بجناحيها". وهكذا كان الحال، لقد أصبحت المركبة محمولة جوا. 

ومن سوء الطالع أن آدير لما يكن طيارا ماهرا وكان الجو سيئا. وفقدت الطائرة توازنها بفعل الامطار والرياح وصار من المستحيل التحكم فيها. 

وكتب آدير "انجرفت الطائرة باتجاه جزء من مدرسة ماسكيتري التي كانت محاطة بسور حماية من الاعمدة والحواجز". 

"تملكنا فزع من أن نصطدم بهذه العوائق وتملكنا ذهول من رؤية الارض تبعد تحت أفيون وذهول شديد من رؤيتنا (الطائرة) تندفع من جانب إلى جانب بسرعة تصيب بالدوار ولهذا وبالغريزة أوقفنا كل شيء.. وفجأة كانت صدمة كبيرة.. أشياء تتحطم وتتناثر .. ارتجاج شديد: لقد هبطنا".

وقال شاهدا عيان إن أفيون طارت أكثر من 300 متر وهو ادعاء مازال موضع جدل حتى اليوم. ومن أسباب ذلك أن المراقبين العسكريين رفضوا الشهادة بالطيران لان أفيون لم تمض على خط الطيران الدائري الذي حددوه لها. 

واقتناعا بأن الطيران ليس له استخدامات عسكرية أوقف الجيش الفرنسي تمويل التجارب وتوقف آدير محبطا عن بناء طائرات. وتوفي عام 1925 عن 84 سنة وهو عمر تمكن خلاله من متابعة الكثير من المراحل الاساسية الاولى في تاريخ الطيران. 

ومازال السؤال اليوم هو: هل كليمنت آدير أبو الطيران؟ وربما كانت هذه مسألة في تاريخ الطيران لن يتم حلها أبدا. وتزعم معظم المصادر الامريكية أن أفيون لم تطر أبدا أو أنها إن كانت فعلت ذلك لم تكن تملك الوسائل المناسبة للتحكم في الطيران. 

ومع ذلك سيظل الفرنسيون يعتبرون آدير لا ويلبور رايت وشقيقه أورفيل، الرجل الذي استهل عصر الطيران المأهول. وقد أصبح اسم آلته الطائرة أفيون اللفظ الفرنسي لكلمة طائرة. 
transfered


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل يا داش 

لاكن لماذا لا يوجد اي محاوله لاثبات محاولة عباس ابن فرناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال ارجوا ان يطرح قريبا 
لماذا لا وجود لعباس ابن فرناس في كتب تاريخ الطيران


----------



## mustafatel (5 يونيو 2012)

very nice​


----------

